# My Merlin Malt-CR



## laertejr (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,

I always see this forum. I like a lot to read about road bikes.:thumbsup:

Here, my road bike for racing. Excellent low cost bike for racing... light and fast.

Description:
Merlin Malt-CR frameset
Shifters: SRAM Apex
FD: SRAM Apex
RD: SRAM Apex
Brakes:SRAM Apex
Crankset: Sram Force 
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra
Chain: Shimano Ultegra
Pedals: Shimano R550

Cockpit:
Shimano pro plt
Saddle: Pro Turnix


----------

